# flyfishing/steelhead seminars



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm thinking of holding a few of these things this year. I taught some people last year and really liked. wanted to teach others but my schedule didnt allow it. this year is different. I really liked teaching people on the rivers, but was considering doing them at Gander Mountain. Or maybe a flyshop. Opinions on the matter?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Patricio said:


> I'm thinking of holding a few of these things this year. I taught some people last year and really liked. wanted to teach others but my schedule didnt allow it. this year is different. I really liked teaching people on the rivers, but was considering doing them at Gander Mountain. Or maybe a flyshop. Opinions on the matter?


I might be game for this, depending on my schedule. I have been wanting to try steelhead fishing, several of my friends do it, but none of them fly fish for them, which is what I would want to do. What kind of date are you looking at tentatively? My biggest issue is that once archery deer season starts, my weekends are pretty well booked. I work M-F 8-5PM, so weekends are usually my only times to hunt.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

I like the idea of this. I would really like to attend depending on the date and time.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I would like to attend, I picked up fly fishing towards the end of the season earlier in the year and could definitely use some help! I know a couple of my buddies would tag along too


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

would you prefer an on stream thingy or something inside a flyshop/gander mountain environment? 

if its on stream, maybe a sunday am and sometime in mid to late sept, so the river will have some fish to catch.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Either one would be good with me


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Patricio said:


> would you prefer an on stream thingy or something inside a flyshop/gander mountain environment?
> 
> if its on stream, maybe a sunday am and sometime in mid to late sept, so the river will have some fish to catch.


If I were going to do this, I think I would prefer a flyshop or business just because I highly doubt I have the right gear to go after steelhead. My heaviest rod is a 9' 5wt, which a friend told me would be suicide on steelhead. I'd rather get the information I need for basic gear from someone who knows rather than decide on my own then find out I bought the wrong gear my first day on the water, if that makes any sense?


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Either one would be good for me. I'll take all the help I can get.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

On the river would be better IMHO!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

TheCream said:


> If I were going to do this, I think I would prefer a flyshop or business just because I highly doubt I have the right gear to go after steelhead. My heaviest rod is a 9' 5wt, which a friend told me would be suicide on steelhead. I'd rather get the information I need for basic gear from someone who knows rather than decide on my own then find out I bought the wrong gear my first day on the water, if that makes any sense?


Don't believe your friends, I've seen steelies taken on 3 weights 

You won't be one of the crowd, per se, but it can totally be done. And if your 5 weight has some guts you can do it well


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

Clayton said:


> Don't believe your friends, I've seen steelies taken on 3 weights
> 
> You won't be one of the crowd, per se, but it can totally be done. And if your 5 weight has some guts you can do it well


yea you are right Clayton, but the fish will have highly reduced chances of surviving afterwardsdue to exhaustion. Just a thought


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

flyman said:


> yea you are right Clayton, but the fish will have highly reduced chances of surviving afterwardsdue to exhaustion. Just a thought


3wt is too light. while fish can be caught on 3wt, it takes too long to fight them and bring them in, thus they expend a lethal amount of energy for the fight. I've been told centerpinning kills a lot of fish in this manner. 

5 wt aint too bad. unless youre fishing big water with fresh fish. in the smaller streams, I use a 5wt rod loaded with 4 wt line and 5x leader and tippet. 

I'll get this set up. sometime in the 2nd or 3rd week of sept on a sunday if thats good with everyone. maybe the second sunday in sept which the the 13th. sound good? this will leave the rest of the day for fishing, and there should be plenty of fish in the streams by then.


----------



## bigdaddyoh (Aug 14, 2007)

Count me in. Been after steel w/ an 8 wt. the past 2 seasons, even got a 14' 10-11wt. spey rod for xmas last year. Just now starting to get comfortable with the long rod. I would very much like to hook-up with some more experienced steelheaders and get some tips and techniques. What river are we talking about here? I'm in Medina and fish Rocky (mostly), Vermilion (1/2 dozen times last season) and Chagrin (only twice). Have never fished The Black, Grande or Conneaut Creek. Please keep me posted on definate date, location and time for seminar. Thanks.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

so is the 13th or the 20th best for everyone? this will be at the Grand river, a spot I know that SHOULD produce fish. especially if it's the 20th. 

PM the date that is best for you.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Is this in september or october? Just wanted to check. Thanks.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

sept. 20th seems to be in the lead.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

almost hooked into a steelie on my 5wt tfo. was fishing for bass last year in the fall and a steelie chased my bugger missed it! I would of gotten it in for sure. seen um caught on a 6wt and u can get them in pretty quick. now the 3wt I got would too long tho prolly and hurt the fish. heard fo a guy getting one on his 4wt last year also same time i almost got mine


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

so Sept 20th?????....


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

sept 20th seems to work the best. at Helen Hazen Wyman park in painesville. should be plenty of fish, and it will be fun.

http://www.lakemetroparks.com/select-park/helen-hazen.shtml


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

what time on the 20th? I have a 7wt and have had good success the last two years but wouldn't mind learning new tips/tricks.. thx


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

i second that, what time? plus, are we gonna be clustered in groups, or what? kinda interested in how its going down


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

New to flyfishing but have steelheaded before... would love to attend. let me know


----------



## horiaalmasan (May 20, 2006)

I would love to attend too!
Never caught a steelhead but I have fly fished before.
At what time, what should I bring, what could I do to help?
Please let me know.
Thanks,

Horia Almasan
Mayfield Heights


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

8 am good for everyone? to be honest, I didnt expect this much of an interest, only a few people. but it should be fun and we'll let it work itself out. just bring your regular fishing gear.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

is anyone still planning. havent heard anything for a while I was thinking of postponing it for a month or so, this season seems to be starting late this year.


----------



## horiaalmasan (May 20, 2006)

Patricio said:


> is anyone still planning. havent heard anything for a while I was thinking of postponing it for a month or so, this season seems to be starting late this year.


Either way just let us know ....


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

horiaalmasan said:


> Either way just let us know ....


will do. prefer there to be fish to catch. sorry if I'm bumbling around, but I'm new at this. I did this a couple of times last year, but the setting was more relaxing. with less people. I enjoyed teaching them, but at the time there were fish in the rivers. I'll still be there, incase someone didnt read this.


----------

